# '96 Dodge Ram 2500 Plow Light Wiring



## Kris0110 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have managed to hook up the plow, running lights and turn signals. I have a 6 pin switch for the plow lights. Up for plow lights, down for truck lights. Everything works, sort of. I have low beams on the plow lights, but not high beams. My truck lights work like they're supposed to. The plow lights high beams work if I pull the switch, but go out when I release it. They just won't stay on.

I need help.

Thanks


----------

